# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  حكم التصوير بجميع أنواعه وبراءة ابن عثيمين منها

## يوسف ابن تيمية

عند الافتاء بحرمة التصوير قد يقول البعض بفتوى ابن العثيمين التي أجاز فيها التصوير للضرورة مثل جواز السفر والبطاقة وغيره وليس اطلاقا, لكن البعض يأبى الا الى اتباع أهوائه :

(  لقد كَثُرَ عرضُ الصُّوَرِ الكبيرةِ والصغيرةِ في المحلاتِ التجاريةِ وهيَ صُوَرٌ إمَّا لِمُمَثِّلينَ عالَميينَ أو أُناسٍ 
مَشهورينَ، وذلكَ للتعريفِ بنوعٍ أو أصنافٍ من البضائعِ، وعندَ إنكارِ هذا الْمُنكرِ يُجيبُ أصحابُ المحلاَّتِ بأنَّ هذه الصُّوَرَ 
غيرُ مُجسَّمةٍ، وهذا يَعني أنها لَيست مُحرَّمةً، وهي ليست تقليداً لخلقِ اللهِ باعتبارِها بدونِ ظِلٍّ، ويقولونَ: إنهم قد اطَّلَعُوا 
على فتوى لفضيلتكم بجريدةِ المسلمونَ مَفادُها: أنَّ التصويرَ الْمُجسَّمَ هو الْمُحرَّمُ وغيرُ ذلكَ فلا ، فنرجو من فضيلتكم توضيحَ ذلكَ ؟.

فأجابَ بقوله :

مَن نَسَبَ إلينا أنَّ الْمُحرَّمَ من الصُّوَرِ هو المجسَّمُ وأنَّ غيرَ ذلكَ غيرُ حرامٍ فقد كَذبَ علينا، ونحنُ نرى أنه لا يجوزُ لُبسُ ما 
فيه صُورةٌ، سواءٌ كانَ من لباسِ الصِّغَارِ أو مِن لباسِ الكبارِ، وأنه لا يَجوزُ اقتناءُ الصُّوَرِ للذكرى أو غيرها، إلاَّ مَا دَعَتِ 
الضَّرورةُ أو الْحَاجةُ إليه مثلُ التابعيةِ والرُّخصةِ، والله الموفِّق )
[مجموع فتاويه رحمه الله ج2/269]

* وقالَ رحمهُ اللهُ :
مِن مُحمدِ الصالحِ العثيمينَ إلى أخيه الْمُكرَّمِ الشيخِ ... حفظه الله تعالى، وجعلَهُ مِن عبادِه الصالحينَ، وأوليائهِ المؤمنينَ الْمُتقينَ، وحِزبهِ المفلحينَ، آمينَ.
وَبعدُ : فقد وَصَلَني كتابُكم الذي تضمَّنَ السلامَ والنصيحةَ، فعليكم السلامُ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته، وجزاكمُ اللهُ عنِّي على 
نصيحتكمُ البالغةُ التي أسألُ اللهَ تعالى أن ينفعني بها.

ولا رَيْبَ أنَّ الطريقةَ التي سلكتموها في النصيحةِ هي الطريقةُ الْمُثلى للتناصحِ بينَ الإخوانِ، فإنَّ الإنسانَ مَحلُّ الْخَطأ 
والنسيانِ، والمؤمنُ مرآةُ أخيه، ولا يُؤمنُ أحدٌ حتى يُحبَّ لأخيه ما يُحبُّ لنفسهِ.
ولقد بلَغَت نصيحتُكم منِّي مَبلَغاً كبيراً بما تضمَّنته من العباراتِ الواعظةِ والدَّعواتِ الصَّادقةِ، أسألُ الله أن يتقبَّلَها، وأن يكتبَ 
لكم مثلَها، وما أشرتم إليه حفظكم اللهُ مِن تكرُّرِ جوابي على إباحةِ الصُّورةِ المأخوذةِ بالآلةِ: فإني أُفيدُ أخي أنني لَمْ أُبحْ 
اتخاذَ الصُّورةِ، والْمُرادُ: صُورةُ ما فيه روحٌ من إنسانٍ أو غيرهِ، إلاَّ مَا دَعَت الضرورةُ أو الحاجةُ إليه، كالتابعيةِ 
والرُّخصةِ، وإثباتِ الحقائقِ ونحوها.

وأمَّا اتخاذُ الصُّورةِ للتعظيمِ، أو للذكرى، أو للتَّمتعِ بالنظرِ إليها، أو التلذُّذِ بها فإنِّي لا أُبيحُ ذلكَ، سواءٌ كان تمثالاً أو رقماً، 
وسواءٌ كانَ مَرقوماً باليدِ أو بالآلةِ، لعمومِ قولِ النبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : « لا تدخلُ الملائكةُ بيتاً فيه صُورةٌ » .
وما زلتُ أُفتي بذلكَ، وآمرُ مَن عندَهُ صُوَرٌ للذِّكرى بإتلافها، وأُشدِّدُ كثيراً إذا كانت الصُّورةُ صُورةَ ميِّتٍ.
وأمَّا تصويرُ ذواتِ الأرواحِ : مِن إنسانٍ أو غيرهِ فلا رَيْبَ في تحريمهِ، وأنه مِن كبائرِ الذنوبِ، لثبوتِ لَعنِ فاعلهِ على 
لسانِ رسولِ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وهذا ظاهرٌ فيما إذا كانَ تمثالاً، أي: مُجسَّماً، أو كانَ باليدِ.
أمَّا إذا كانَ بالآلةِ الفوريةِ التي تَلْتَقِطُ الصُّورةَ ولا يكونُ فيها أيُّ عَمَلٍ من الْمُلْتَقِطِ مِن تخطيطِ الوجهِ وتفصيلِ الجسمِ 
ونحوهِ، فإنْ التُقِطَتِ الصُّورةُ لأجلِ الذكرى ونحوِها مِن الأغراضِ التي لا تُبيحُ اتخاذ الصُّورةَ فإنَّ التقاطَها بالآلةِ مُحرَّمٌ
تحريمَ الوسائلِ، وإن التُقطَتُ الصُّورةُ للضرورةِ أو الحاجةِ فلا بأسَ بذلكَ.
هذا خُلاصةُ رأيي في هذه المسألةِ، فإنْ كانَ صواباً فمن اللهِ وَهُوَ الْمانُّ بهِ، وإنْ كانَ خَطأً فمن قُصُوري أو تقصيري، 
وأسألُ اللهَ أنْ يعفوَ عنِّي منه، وأن يهديني إلى الصَّوابِ ، والسلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله .

[مجموع فتاويه ج2/287-288]

التصوير بالفيديو (كاميرا الفيديو ,التلفاز , الافلام, المسلسلات,المحا  رات ,الندوات ..الخ) :

قد سأل مفتي المملكة العربية السعودية سابقا فضيلة (الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز) رحمه الله:
هل جهاز التلفزيون يدخل ضمن التصوير المحرم ؟ 
الجواب: كل التصوير محرم. كل التصوير محرم الا لضرورة .

*وقال -رحمه الله- في البرنامج الإذاعي "نور على الدرب" : (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , الحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله , وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه , أما بعد : فلا شك أن تسجيل المحاضرات والندوات العلمية بطريق الأشرطة فيه فائدة كبيرة ونفع كبير للناس , لأنهم يسمعون الصوت ويعرفون صاحبه وينتفعون بذلك أكثر من مجرد الشيء المكتوب , لكن ما يتعلق بالأفلام وهو أنها تحتوي على الصور , ينبغي عدم استعمال ذلك لعدم الحاجة إليه , والشريط الذي يحفظ الصوت تحصل به الكفاية والحمد لله , وأما تصوير النساء في الأفلام فمضرته عظيمة , فلا يجوز ذلك وإنما يُستعمل الشريط المعروف الذي يحفظ الصوت من دون صورة , ويحصل به المقصود والحمد لله . 
**سائل : بارك الله فيكم , سماحة الشيخ يعني يستعينون بهذا التصوير على إيضاح الأحوال للناس من مجاعة ونحو ذلك ؟
الشيخ : هذا أمره انتهى , هذا ذكروا انه انتهى والحمد لله , فلا حاجة لبقائه بينهم 
**سائل : بارك الله فيكم , سماحة الشيخ يعني يستعينون بهذا التصوير على إيضاح الأحوال للناس من مجاعة ونحو ذلك ؟
الشيخ : هذا أمره انتهى , هذا ذكروا انه انتهى والحمد لله , فلا حاجة لبقائه بينهم**
سائل : لكن فيما إذا وُجد في مناطق أخرى؟ 
الشيخ : ليس هناك ضرورة فيما اعتقد من التصوير , وإنما الكلام عنهم وبيان حاجاتهم وإنهم أصابهم كذا وكذا كاف إن شاء الله , وذلك للوعيد في التصوير بأنواعه , والرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- شدّد في التصوير , فلا يُصار إليه إلا للضرورة القصوى , والرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لعن الله آكل الربا , وموكله , ولعن المصور ) وقال ( اشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة المصورون ) هكذا قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام- وقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كل مصور في النار ) , وهذا يدل على شدة الوعيد وان هذا من الكبائر , فلا يجوز أن يُصار إليه , إلا لضرورة لا حيلة فيها. 
السائل : إذن والحالة هذه التسجيل بالكلمة يُغني ؟
الشيخ : نعم .انتهى
انتهى

وهذا احد طلبة الشيخ المقربين إليه وهو الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي -حفظه الله- سُئل عن إفتاء الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله- بجواز التصوير بالفيديو فقال -حفظه الله- : لا اعلم أن شيخنا عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله- يفتي بجواز التصوير للفيديو , وإنما الذي اعلمه انه يفتي بمنع التصوير مطلقا إلا للضرورة , كالتصوير لبطاقة الأحوال , أو جواز السفر , أو لرخصة قيادة السيارة أو للشهادة العلمية , لقوله تعالى : (( وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم إلا ما اضطررتم إليه وان كثيرا ليُضلون بأهوائهم بغير علم أن ربك هو اعلم بالمعتدين )) وما عدا ذلك فانه ممنوع لما ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة من الوعيد الشديد للمصورين ولعنهم كقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ( لعن الله المصورين ) وقوله ( كل مصور في النار يجعل له بكل صورة صورها نفس يعذب بها في جهنم ) وقوله - اشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة الذين يضاهون خلق الله ).

مجموعة فتاوى للشيخ العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني-رحمه الله- :
سؤال : الجهاز المرئي التلفزيون هل هو حرام في ذاته أو في المواضيع التي تبث إن كانت محرمة؟ 
الشيخ : لا استطيع أن أقول نعم أو لا , وإنما يجب أن نعلم حكم الصور والتصوير في الإسلام , هل الأصل فيها الإباحة ؟ أم الأصل فيها التحريم؟ فبناء على هذا الأصل يأتي الجواب عن بعض ما يتفرع عنه , الأصل في التصوير - كما أظن الجميع يعلمون ذلك- انه لا يجوز تصوير شيء من مخلوقات الله -عز وجل- مما لها روح , ويدخل في ذلك الحيوانات سواء ما كان منها ناطقا أو صامتا ,إلا ما اقتضته الحاجة الملحة أو الضرورة , فهنا حينما نقول الصور الفوتوغرافية هل هي جائزة أو محرمة ؟ نقول إنها محرمة , إلا ما لابد منها , كذلك التلفاز والتلفاز حقيقة من المخترعات التي هي من حيث تعلقها بالصور والتصوير هي من جهة اخطر واشد تحريما من الصورة الجامدة غير المتحركة , فإذن حكم التلفاز كحكم التصوير الفوتوغرافي وغيره , الأصل فيه حرام , فما كان يجوز لضرورة جاز , سواء في التصوير الفوتوغرافي أو ما يتعلق بالتلفاز هذا التصوير المتحرك .
السائل : وجود تلفزيون الآن بالبيت -بالوضع الحالي- هل هو حلال أم حرام ؟ 
الشيخ : لا يجوز , لأني أقول لكم من منكم إن شاء أن يستمع شاء وان شاء فليأبى له الخيار ؟ من منكم يستمع التلفاز في بيته ثم يخبرني أن خيره أكثر من شره ؟ 
السائل : شره أكثر من خيره 
الشيخ : فإذن لا يجوز.
 انتهى
سؤال : أنا عندي تلفزيون , والتلفزيون مثلا معروف لفساده ونحو ذلك , فهل يجوز أن أبيعه لذاك النصراني فهو يستعين به على سماع الغناء ورؤية الفجور ونحو ذلك , هل أكون أنا آثم بتلك الصور 
الشيخ : هل يجوز لك أن تبيعه , الجواب عندي واضح انه لا يجوز , لان في ذلك مساعدة له على الإفساد في الأرض , زد على ذلك أن الآلة التي لا يجوز استعمالها شرعا فلا يجوز بيعها , وإنما تُحطم وتُكسر , فهذا الجهاز الذي هذا حكمه في الإسلام , لا ينبغي أن ينقلب الحكم إلى أن يباع إلى الكافر ليستعمله في معصية الله –عز وجل- 

الشيخ : كذلك هناك أشرطة كثيرة حول هذا , فلا يجوز استعمال الصور مهما تعددت الأساليب , سواء كانت باليد او بالآلة الفوتوغرافية أو بالفيديو وهي آلة , فان ذلك لا يجوز إلا في حالة الضرورة , كصور الهويات مثلا , والجوازات ونحو ذلك , أما التوسع الذي نراه في العصر الحاضر , انه إنسان مثلا يريد أن يلقي محاضرة , فيطلع في التلفاز , وين الضرورة؟ بالعكس المعرض نفسه للتلفاز يعرض نفسه للفتنة , شوفوني , ها أنا , بينما إذا كان المقصود هو التعليم , فيحصل بمجرد أن يسمع الناس كلام المتكلم , وهذا كاف في تحقيق المصالح الشرعية . انتهى

 الشيخ عن شبهة وهي قول بعض الناس أن صورة الفيديو تشبه صورة المرآة 
فأجاب الشيخ : إذا كنت تنقل عنهم نقلا صحيحا , فقولك عنهم (يشبه) فإذن هو ليس مرآة , انتهى الأمر , القصد (يشبه) , لكن إذا قيل ذيل أسد فهو يشبه الأسد , لكنه ليس أسدا , فإذا رأي الناظر نفسه في المرآة فلا يقال : هذه صورة , لأنها زائلة , إنما الصورة هي الصورة الثابتة .

وقال الشيخ في كتابه (تحذير الساجد) : ولا فرق بين التصوير اليدوي والتصوير الآلي و الفوتوغرافي , بل التفريق بينهما جمود وظاهرية عصرية . انتهى 
لكن يمكنهم آن يسمعوا صوتي بدون طريقة التلفاز , فالفائدة المرجوة والمؤثرة ليست هي بروزي أنا بشكلي , وإنما بروزي بصوتي , فإذن ليس هناك فائدة كبرى وراء تبرير هذا العمل من اجل إفادة الناس الآخرين , فليكن ذلك بطريق الإذاعة بالراديو وليس التلفاز .

فتوى صالح الفوزان :
سؤال : في وجود العدد الكبير من القنوات الفضائية المنحرفة التي تجتهد وسعها في الإغواء , فهل تنصح فضيلتكم باقتناء قناة المجد ؟
الشيخ : أنا لا اشتغل بالقنوات كلها , لا المجد ولا غيرها لا اعرفها , وما دام إني لا اعرفها فلا أقول فيها شيئا , أنا مقتصر على الراديو , الراديو فيه كفاية , يجيب لك الأخبار , يجيب لك البرامج الدينية لستَ بحاجة إلى غيره .
السائل : كان لكم ظهور قريب في محاضرة في قناة المجد وكانت المحاضرة في مسجد .
الشيخ : المحاضرة ليست في مسجد وإنما هو لقاء مع أئمة وخطباء الحرس الوطني , ولم آذن لهم بإخراج هذه الجلسة , هم أخرجوها بدون إذن , وأنا لم آذن ولم ارض به , ولا اخرج في القنوات , لكن هم أخرجوها بدون إذن اجتهادا منهم , هذا اجتهاد منهم , لكن هم اخطئوا في هذا .

سؤال: فضيلة الشيخ ما حكم إدخال جهاز التلفاز إلى البيت ؟ حيث ستفتح قناة قضائية إسلامية تُعنى بما يفيد المسلمين وما ينفعهم , وجزاكم الله خيرا .
الشيخ : الذي يسلم من التلفزيون في البيت لا شك انه سلم , وبرئ وأغلق عن نفسه باب شر كبير والقناة الفضائية التي ستحدث تغني عنها إذاعة القران الكريم لان القناة الفضائية هي نفسها إذاعة القران , فإذاعة القران بحمد الله تكفي وهي مسموعة تكفي عن القناة الفضائية الثالثة , فانا أوصي إن الإنسان يسلم من هذا الجهاز , لأنه إذا ادخله في بيته اثر عليه وعلى أولاده وعلى نسائه , في الأول يدخلونه بنية أنهم سيقتصرون على القناة الإسلامية ثم يتساهل بهم الأمر شيئا فشيئا حتى , وأيضا الأطفال والنساء ما يقصدون إلا المسليات فقط , النساء والأطفال في الغالب ما يقصدون إلا المسليات ليس للذكر والأمور الشرعية , إنما يريدون المسليات فقط , فأنت تفتح عليهم باب شر , وإذاعة القران ولله الحمد فيها الخير الكثير , وليس فيها محذور ولله الحمد , كلها قران أو محاضرات أو دروس أو كلمات طيبة أو مسائل علمية , كلها خير خالص ولله الحمد , نعم . 

وفقنا الله واياكم في ترك فتنة التصوير*

----------


## أم كريم

السؤال    
*لدي  بعض الأسئلة تتعلق بالرسم  وجدت في موقعكم الكريم فتاوى تحرم رسم ذوات الأرواح وأدلتها الشرعية  المقنعة، ولكن في المقابل وجدت أفلامًا مرسومة لذوات الأرواح أيضًا على  الموقع لآداب رمضان في واحة رمضان ( أعتقد للكبار والصغار )  وأريد أيضًا معرفة العلة أو الحكمة من تحريم رسم ذوات الأرواح، فإن كانت هي  المضاهاة لخلق الله، فلماذا يكون غير ذوات الأرواح حلالا مع أنه أيضًا من  خلق الله ؟ لماذا وُجدت المضاهاة في ذوات الأرواح ولم توجد في الجمادات مع  أن الشجر مثلا من خلق الله.  وكذلك الألعاب التي تحتوي على رسوم مجسمة لذوات الأرواح، علما أن من يلعب  بها هم الكبار قبل الصغار ( طبعا في حالة خلوها من الموسيقى والصورة  العارية ولم تله عن واجب ..إلخ )  وهل الرسم بالفوتوشوب أو الرسم بالكمبيوتر بشكل عام ينطبق عليه هذا الحكم  كرسم الكاريكاتير مثلا؟*

الإجابــة* 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:فهذه المسألة محل خلاف مشهور بين أهل العلم، وقد سبق لنا بيان أسباب  ترجيح القول بجواز إنتاج وتصوير الأفلام الكرتونية الهادفة والمنضبطة  بالضوابط الشرعية، وذلك في الفتوى رقم: 3127. كما سبق لنا بيان وجه الفرق بين رسم الشجر ورسم ذوات الأرواح، وذلك في الفتوى رقم: 141379. وأما وجود علة التحريم ـ وهي المضاهاة ـ في ما لا روح فيه، فهذا قد قال به مجاهد، ومال إليه القرطبي عند تفسير قوله تعالى: أَمَّنْ  خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَأَنْزَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  مَاءً فَأَنْبَتْنَا بِهِ حَدَائِقَ ذَاتَ بَهْجَةٍ مَا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَنْ  تُنْبِتُوا شَجَرَهَا أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ يَعْدِلُونَ [النمل: 60] فقال: قد  يستدل من هذا على منع تصوير شيء سواء كان له روح أم لم يكن، وهو قول  مجاهد. ويعضده قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله عز وجل: ومن أظلم ممن  ذهب يخلق خلقا كخلقي، فليخلقوا ذرة، أو ليخلقوا حبة، أو ليخلقوا شعيرة"  رواه مسلم .. فعم بالذم والتهديد والتقبيح كل من تعاطى تصوير شيء مما خلقه  الله وضاهاه في التشبيه في خلقه فيما انفرد به سبحانه من الخلق والاختراع،  هذا واضح. وذهب الجمهور إلى أن تصوير ما ليس فيه روح يجوز هو والاكتساب به.  وقد قال ابن عباس للذي سأل أن يصنع الصور: "إن كنت لا بد فاعلا فاصنع  الشجر وما لا نفس له" خرجه مسلم أيضا. والمنع أولى ـ والله أعلم ـ لما  ذكرنا. اهـ. 
والراجح هو ما ذهب إليه الجمهور، ومجاهد لم يتابَع على مذهبه.قال ابن عبد البر: ذهب  جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أن الصورة المكروهة في صنعتها واتخاذها ما كان له  روح، وحجتهم حديث القاسم عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:  "من أشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة المصورون يقال لهم أحيوا ما خلقتم" ففي  هذا دليل على أن الحياة إنما قصد بذكرها إلى الحيوان ذوات الأرواح، .. وعن  سعيد بن أبي الحسن قال: كنت عند ابن عباس إذ جاءه رجل فقال: إني أردت أن  أنمي معيشتي من صنعة يدي وإني أصنع هذه التصاوير؟ فقال ابن عباس: لا أحدثك  إلا ما سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول، سمعته يقول: "من صور صورة  فإن الله معذبه يوم القيامة حتى ينفخ فيها الروح وليس بنافخ فيها أبدا"  قال: فكبا لها الرجل كبوة شديدة واصفر وجهه، ثم قال: "ويحك إن أبيت إلا أن  تصنع فعليك بهذه الشجر وكل شيء ليس فيه روح". وقد كان مجاهد يكره صورة  الشجر، وهذا لا أعلم أحدا تابعه على ذلك. اهـ. 
وقال النووي: هذه  الأحاديث صريحة في تحريم تصوير الحيوان وأنه غليظ التحريم، وأما الشجر  ونحوه مما لا روح فيه فلا تحرم صنعته و لا التكسب به، وسواء الشجر المثمر  وغيره، وهذا مذهب العلماء كافة إلا مجاهدا فإنه جعل الشجر المثمر من  المكروه. قال القاضي: لم يقله أحد غير مجاهد. واحتج مجاهد بقوله تعالى:  "ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق خلقا كخلقي" واحتج الجمهور بقوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: "ويقال لهم: أحيوا ما خلقتم" أي اجعلوه حيوانا ذا روح كما ضاهيتم،  وعليه رواية "ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق خلقا كخلقي" ويؤيده حديث ابن عباس رضي  الله عنه المذكور في الكتاب "إن كنت لابد فاعلا فاصنع الشجر وما لا نفس له" اهـ. 
وقال ابن حجر: استثناء غير ذي الروح ورد مورد الرخصة اهـ. 
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: ما  ليس فيه روح لا بأس به؛ لأن الأحاديث تومئ إلى هذا، فإن فيها أنه مكلف أن  ينفخ فيه الروح وليس بنافخ، وهذا إشارة وإيماء إلى أن المحرم ما كان فيه  روح اهـ. 
وأما مسألة الرسم بالكمبيوتر بصفة عامة، فما كان منه لمصلحة شرعية معتبرة  فلا مانع منه، وإلا فيحرم منه رسم ما فيه روح، كما سبق التنبيه عليه في  الفتوى رقم: 32831.والله أعلم.
http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....waId&Id=181955
*

----------


## يوسف ابن تيمية

الصور الكرتونية مضاهاة واضحة والله اعلم

----------


## أبو طالب

أحسنت للأسف أنه وقع ما يخشاه الشيخ من الكذب عليه حتى من طلابه بقصد أو دون قصد فالفرق بين علمائنا في التصوير أن منهم من يراه للضرورة و منهم من يراه للحاجة أما من يقول أن الأصل فيه الإباحة فقد خالف النصوص لأن التصوير محرم لعلتين المضاهاة و الفتنة و التصوير لا يخلو من إحداهما بجميع أنواعه

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للرفع ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*في صحيح البخاري :باب من لعن المصور وذكر حديث :( نهى عن ثمن الدم وثمن الكلب وكسب البغي ولعن آكل الربا وموكله والواشمة والمستوشمة      والمصور)، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوتي جوامع الكلم، فالمعاني الكثيرة جمعها الله تعالى له في ألفاظ يسيرة، فهل نقول أن التصوير عبر الكاميرا يخرج مطلقا عن الأحاديث؟ أم هناك شروط لابد من مراعاتها؟
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وخلاصة ما ذُكِر في علة النهي عن التصوير خمس علل:
الأولى: مافي التصوير من المضاهاة لخلق الله.
الثانية: كون التصوير وسيلة إلى الغلو في الصور وتعظيمها من دون الله تعالى.
الثالثة: ما في صناعة الصور واتخاذها من التشبه بأفعال المشركين والكفار.
الرابعة: كون صور ذوات الأرواح مانعة من دخول الملائكة.
الخامسة: النهي عن إضاعة المال وتبذيره.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *
> وبناء على ما  تقدم فالذي يظهر لنا -والله ‏تعالى أعلم- هو أن القول بمنع مالا تدعو  الضرورة أو الحاجة الملحة إليه من التصوير ‏الفوتغرافي قول له حظ كبير من  النظر، وأن القول بإباحة التصوير الفوتغرافي مطلقاً قول ‏غير سالم من بعض  المآخذ، لأن المبيحين اعتمدوا فيه على أن علة التحريم هي: مضاهاة خلق الله  تعالى فقط، ‏وقد علمت أن العلة قد تكون المضاهاة وما انضم إليها من علل  أخرى وعليه فإننا ننصح ‏الأخ السائل بعدم التقاط صور ذوات الأرواح خروجاً  من الخلاف، واستبراء لدينه، وبعداً ‏عما يريب، عملاً بقول النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم "دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك" كما في ‏المسند والسنن.‏
> وننبه  السائل أيضاً إلى أن تصوير العائلة فيه أمر زائد وهو أنه قد يشمل تصوير  النساء، ‏وهذا فيه محذور شرعي آخر، وهو احتمال أن ينظر إلى تلك الصورة من  الرجال من لا ‏يحل له النظر إليها، ولا شك أن ذلك أمر محرم.‏
> والله أعلم.‏*





> وخلاصة ما ذُكِر في علة النهي عن التصوير خمس علل:
> الأولى: مافي التصوير من المضاهاة لخلق الله.
> الثانية: كون التصوير وسيلة إلى الغلو في الصور وتعظيمها من دون الله تعالى.
> الثالثة: ما في صناعة الصور واتخاذها من التشبه بأفعال المشركين والكفار.
> الرابعة: كون صور ذوات الأرواح مانعة من دخول الملائكة.
> الخامسة: النهي عن إضاعة المال وتبذيره.



*بارك الله فيكم*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *بارك الله فيكم*


وفيكم بارك الله.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

حكم التصوير بكاميرا الديجيتال وكاميرا الفيديو
ما حكم التصوير بالكاميرا الديجيتال ؟ وما حكم التصوير بالكاميرا الفيديو ؟
الحمد لله
التصوير بالكاميرا الديجيتال على نوعين : 
الأول : أن تكون الصورة فوتوغرافية ، فهذا لا يجوز إلا إذا كان القصد من استعمال الصورة مباحا ، كالصور التي يحتاج إليها ، لإثبات الشخصية ، أو جواز السفر ، أو رخصة قيادة السيارة ، أو تصوير المجرمين للتعرف عليهم ، ونحو ذلك من الأغراض الصحيحة . 
ولا يجوز التصوير لمجرد الذكرى والاحتفاظ بالصورة كما يفعل كثير من الناس . 
وانظر جواب السؤال رقم (10326) . 
الثاني : أن تكون الصورة الملتقطة بالكاميرا الديجيتال صورة متحركة كالتصوير بالفيديو ، فهذا لا بأس به ، ولا يدخل في التحريم . 
لكن لا يجوز تصوير ما يعين على المعصية ، أو يغري بها ، كالنساء المتبرجات ، أو أماكن الفسق والفجور ، أو أماكن البدعة والشرك من باب التعظيم لهما ، والدلالة عليهما .
وانظر جواب السؤال رقم (10326) .
والله أعلم
http://islamqa.info/ar/95322

التصوير التلفزيوني والسينمائي والتصوير بالفيديو
عندي سؤال بخصوص الصور . هل صور الفيديو والكومبيوتر التي تظهر على الشاشة مباحة ؟ 
هل لك أن توضح لنا هذا مع الدليل ؟.
الحمد لله :


الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوُّره ، ولا بد من معرفة طريقة التصوير المذكور وكيفيَّته .


قال صاحب رسالة أحكام التصوير


1- التصوير السينمائي أو صورة الشريط السينمائي :


وهو الذي ينقل الصورة المتحركة مع الصوت على امتداد فترة زمنية محددة ، وبكل ما تضمنته هذه الفترة من أحداث ووقائع ، وهذه الصورة التي يظهرها الشريط على الشاشة هي خيال ذلك الشيء ، لا حقيقته بعد تثبيته على الشريط المذكور . وقد جاء في كتاب " الشريعة الإسلامية والفنون " أن السينماء سميت أخيلية : " لأنها تعرض خيالات الأشياء لا حقيقتها .


2- التصوير التلفزيوني :


وهو الذي ينقل الصورة والصوت في وقت واحد بطريق الدفع الكهربي ، وذلك نتيجة لتأثير الضوء المنعكس من الجسم المراد تصويره على لوح الميغا ، والمغطى بعدد هائل من الحبيبات الدقيقة المصنوعة من مادة حساسة للضوء ، تُصنع من أكسيد الفضة ، والسيزيوم ، منفصلة عن بعضها ومعزولة كهربياً .


وهذا القسم من التصوير بواسطة الآلات وإن كان شبيهاً تماماً بصورة الشريط السينمائي إلا أن التصوير التلفزيوني يحوِّل الصور إلى إشارات إلكترونية ، ثم إلى موجات كهرمغناطيسية ، إما أن ترسل عبر هوائي الإرسال لتستقبلها هوائيات الاستقبال لأجهزة التلفزيون ، ضمن المدى الذي يمكن أن تصل إليه ، وإما أن توجه إلى جهاز يختزن تلك الموجات على شكل تغيرات مغناطيسية في شريط بلاستيكي طلي بمادة مغناطيسية مناسبة ، يصلح لاختزان تلك الموجات ، التي طلي بها .


ولعرض ما سجَّله هذا الشريط المذكور يمر بعد اختزانه تلك الموجات على رأس يتحسس لها ، فيحولها مرَّة أخرى إلى إلكترونات ثم يرسلها إلى الشاشة على شكل إشارات كهربية ، لتظهر على شكل صورة ، ولكن بعد عملية معقدة .


فجهاز التلفزيون هو الذي يستقبل الموجات الكهربائية ويجمعها ثم يخرجها منتظمة على شكل صورة ذات ملامح كاملة .


وهناك نوع آخر مما يمكن أن يعتبر جزءاً من هذا التصوير ، وذلك مثل أجهزة الهاتف في بعض البلدان المتقدمة صناعياً ، والتي تنقل صوت المتكلم وصورته ، فيشاهد كل منهما الآخر على شاشة الجهاز الذي يتكلم منه .


ومثل الأجهزة التي أصبحت تركب على أبواب المنازل ، فإن هذا الجهاز يلتقط صوت القادم وصورته إلى شاشة جهاز داخل المنزل ، فيشاهدها من في البيت بكل وضوح ، وقُل مثل ذلك في الأجهزة التي تستخدم لمراقبة المجرمين من السَّرق ونحوهم في البنوك والمحلات التجارية ، وغير ذلك .


فهذه الأجهزة تعد نوعا واحداً تستخدم لأغراض مختلفة ، حيث تسلط آلة الكاميرا على المكان الذي يراد مراقبته ، فتنقل تلك الآلة الصورة إلى شاشة جهاز مثل جهاز التلفاز ، فتظهر الصورة فيه بوضوح ، ولا زالت الأيام تأتي بجديد ما بين كل فترة وأخرى ، ولا ندري ما الذي سيظهر مستقبلاً ، وهذا إن دلّ على شيء فإنما يدل على التوسع الهائل والمذهل في استخدام التصوير الآلي بنوعيه الثابت والمتحرك في مجالات ونواحي متعددة كثيرة ، ومن ذلك على سبيل المثال المجال الصناعي والحربي والأمني والتعليمي والطبي والاجتماعي وغير ذلك .


أحكام التصوير لأحمد بن على واصل 65-67 .


قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : " والصُّور بالطُّرُقِ الحديثة قسمان :


الأول  : لا يَكُونُ له مَنْظَرٌ ولا مَشْهَد ولا مظهر ، كما ذُكِرَ لِي عن التصوير ، بِأَشرطة الفيديو ، فهذا لا حُكْمَ له إطلاقاً ، ولا يَدْخُل في التحريم مطلقاً ، ولهذا أجازه العلماء الذين يَمْنَعونَ التّصوير على الآلة الفوتوغرافية على الورق وقالوا : إن هذا لا بأس به ، حتى إنه قيل هل يجوز أن تصوَّر المحاضرات التي تلقى في المساجد ؟ فكان الرأي ترك ذلك ، لأنه ربما يشوش على المصلين ، وربما يكون المنظر غير لائق وما أشبه ذلك .


القسم الثاني : التصوير الثابت على الورق ......


ولكن يبقى النظر إذا أراد الإنسان أن يُصوِّر هذا التصوير المباح فإنه تجري فيه الأحكام الخمسة بحسب القصد ، فإذا قصد به شيء مُحَرَّما فهو حرام ، وإن قصد به شيء واجب كان واجباً . فقد يجب التصوير أحياناً خصوصاً الصور المتحركة ، فإذا رأينا مثلاً إنساناً متلبساً بجريمة من الجرائم التي هي من حق العباد كمحاولة أن يقتل ، وما أشبه ذلك ولم نتوصل بإثباتها إلا بالتصوير ، كان التصوير حينئذٍ واجباً ، خصوصاً في المسائل التي تضبط القضية تماماً ، لأن الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد . إذا أجرينا هذا التصوير لإثبات شخصية الإنسان خوفاً من أن يُتَّهم بالجريمة غيره ، فهذا أيضاً لا بأس به بل هو مطلوب ، وإذا صوّرنا الصورة من أجل التمتع إليها فهذا حرام بلا شك ... والله أعلم . انظر الشرح الممتع 2/197-199.
http://islamqa.info/ar/10326

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جواز التصوير البعضي للحاجة
ما حكم التصوير ، وهل هناك فرق بين الصورة المجسدة وغيرها من الصور الشمسية والفوتوغرافية ، أو بين ما تبرز فيه صورة الإنسان كاملة وبين تصوير الوجه والصدر وما حولهما ؟.
الحمد لله


الحمد لله ، لا يخفى أن التصوير من أعمال الجاهلية المذمومة التي ورد الشرع بمخالفتها ، وتواترت الأحاديث الصحيحة الصريحة بالنهي عنه ولعن فاعله وتوعده بالعذاب في جهنم كما في حديث ابن عباس مرفوعاً : ( كل مصور في النار يجعل له بكل صورة صورها نفس تعذبه في جهنم ) رواه مسلم .


وهذا يعم تصوير كل مخلوق من ذوات الأرواح من آدميين وغيرهم ، ولا فرق أن تكون الصورة مجسدة أو غير مجسدة ، وسواء أخذت بالآلة أو بالأصباغ والنقوش أو غيرها ، لعموم الأحاديث .


ومن زعم أن الصورة الشمسية لا تدخل في عموم النهي وأن النهي مختص بالصورة المجسمة وبما له ظل فزعمه باطل ، لأن الأحاديث عامة في هذا ، ولم تفرق بين صورة وصورة ، وقد صرح العلماء بأن النهي عام للصور الشمسية وغيرها كالإمام النووي والحافظ ابن حجر وغيرهما ، وحديث عائشة في قصة القرام صريح ، ووجه الدلالة منه أن الصورة التي تكون في القرام ليس مجسدة وإنما هي نقوش في الثوب ، ومع هذا فقد عدها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من مضاهاة خلق الله .


لكن إذا كانت الصورة غير كاملة من أصلها كتصوير الوجه والرأس والصدر ونحو ذلك وأزيل من الصورة ما لا تبقى معه الحياة فمقتضى كلام كثير من الفقهاء إجازته ، لا سيما إذا دعت الحاجة إلى هذا النوع وهو التصوير البعضي ، وعلى كل فإن على العبد تقوى الله ما استطاع ، واجتناب ما نهى الله ورسوله عنه ، ( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجاً ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ) الطلاق/2-3 .
http://islamqa.info/ar/13633

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

التصوير بالفيديو والجوال بين المانعين والمجيزين


السؤال
قرأت على موقعكم أن من قال بتحريم الصور يدخل فيه التلفاز أيضًا, أي التصوير التلفزيوني, والتصوير من الجوال، إلا أنني قرأت خلاف ذلك تمامًا على موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب, وأنه لا يوجد أحد حرم هذه الأشياء, وأن من حرم التصوير بالكاميرا أجاز التصوير بكاميرا التلفزيون؛ لأنه خلاف الواقع والثابت، وممن أفتى بالجواز الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - وأنتم شرحتم الموضوع بطريقة هائلة وبتفصيل أكثر من رائع، لكن الذي فهمته من ذلك الشرح أنكم تقصدون كل أنواع التصوير, لكنهم استثنوا التصوير السينمائي والتلفزيوني, وتصوير الجوال من الفيديو وصور ذوات الأرواح الشخصية، وأنه يجوز تحميل تلك الصور على الكمبيوتر, وحفظها على الهاتف, وما شابه ذلك, وقد شرحوا الموضوع, وأن هذه أنظمة رقمية غير ثابتة على ورق, كالتصوير الفوتغرافي، وأنه غير داخل في الوعيد؛ لأنه ليس صورة فوتوغرافية, وشرحوا الأمر بطريقة علمية رائعة مما تحتويه الصورة من ذبذبات وتحولات رقمية, إلى أن أثبتوا أن هذا التصوير لا يدخل في الوعيد المذكور، مع أنهم حرموا التصوير الفوتوغرافي، لكنهم أحلوا التصوير الرقمي سواء من أي جهاز.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


 فإن التصوير بالفيديو والجوال لذوات الأرواح محل خلاف بين العلماء العاصرين، وقد تقدم في الفتوى رقم: 110405 ذكر اختلافهم, وأن الأظهر أن تصوير الفيديو لا يدخل في حكم التصوير باليد.


وكثير من العلماء الذين يرون حرمة التصوير الفوتوغرافي يرون حرمة التصوير بالفيديو كذلك، جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة: هل التصوير الذي تستخدم فيه كاميرا الفيديو يقع حكمه تحت التصوير الفوتوغرافي؟ فأجابت: نعم، حكم التصوير بالفيديو حكم التصوير الفوتوغرافي بالمنع والتحريم لعموم الأدلة. اهـ.


وقال الشيخ الدكتور عبد الكريم الخضير: التصوير بجميع صوره وأشكاله، تصوير ذوات الأرواح محرم، بما في ذلك التصوير الشمسي, والتصوير بالفيديو, إلا ما دعت إليه الحاجة والضرورة, وألزم الناس به .اهـ.


وذهب بعض المحرمين للتصوير الفوتوغرافي إلى إباحة التصوير بالفيديو، قال الدكتور خالد المصلح: أما التصوير بالفيديو: فهو مثل التصوير الفوتوغرافي من حيث الاختلاف في حكمه، وإن كان جماعة ممن يقولون بتحريم التصوير الفوتوغرافي يجيزون التصوير بالفيديو .اهـ.


وأما بالنسبة لفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين - رحمه الله - فهو يرى أن التصوير الفوتوغرافي ليس داخلًا في التصوير المنهي عنه أصلًا، فالتصوير الفوتوغرافي وتصوير الفيديو جائزان عنده، وقد سئل عن حكم تصوير المحاضرات والندوات بأجهزة الفيديو؟ فأجاب: الذي أرى أنه لا بأس بتصوير المحاضرات والندوات بأجهزة الفيديو إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك, أو اقتضته المصلحة لأمور:


أولًا: أن التصوير الفوتوغرافي الفوري لا يدخل في مضاهاة خلق الله كما يظهر للمتأمل.


ثانيًا: أن الصورة لا تظهر على الشريط فلا يكون فيه اقتناء للصورة.


ثالثًا: أن الخلاف في دخول التصوير الفوتوغرافي الفوري في مضاهاة خلق الله - وإن كان يورث شبهة - فإن الحاجة أو المصلحة المحققة لا تترك لخلاف لم يتبين فيه وجه المنع. هذا ما أراه في هذه المسألة. اهـ.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=214816

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاكم مثله .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله كلامه في الفيديو واضح وقال أن التصوير بالآلة الفوتوغرافية في الحقيقة ليس تصويرا وكفى

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وأين كلام الشيخ المتقدم نقله ؟!
فليس بينهما تعارض ، لكن يحتاج إلى نظر دقيق .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> أحسن الله إليكم


آمين وإياك أبا البراء .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

موقف العلامة محمد بن عثيمين من التصوير
18/7/1428 هـ

فضيلةَ الشيخ: عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك وفقه الله سلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ... أما بعد : فقد قرأتُ كلام الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين رحمه الله في التصوير في المجلد الثاني عشر من مجموع الفتاوى له، وقد لحظتُ فيه أشياء أشكلتْ، مثل قوله: "إن التصوير الفوتوغرافي ليس تصويراً، ومع ذلك لا يجوز اقتناء الصور للذكرى"، ومع تردد في بعض المواضع في حكم التصوير، وفي حكم النظر إلى بعض الصور... آمل تعليقكم على ذلك.
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. 
أمـا بعد:
فإنّ مَنْ يُمعن النظر في أجوبة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله في التصوير، والنظر إلى الصور واقتنائها، يلاحظ أن تصوُّره للواقع فيه تشوّش، أي: إنه لم يتصور الواقع تصوراً تاماً، ولهذا وقع في كلامه في هذا الموضوع بعض الأمور التي تُسْتَغربُ مِنْ مثله، عفا الله عنه، ويمكن أن يتخذ منها أهل الأهواء والشهوات طريقاً إلى ترويج ما يهوونه من برامج الإعلام المرئية، ونشر أنواع الصور في الصحف والمجلات. 
وأهم ما لدينا من كلام الشيــخ رحمه الله في هـذا الموضوع أجوبته كما في مجموع الفتاوى له في ج 12 من صفحة 311 إلى 327 ومدار كلامه رحمه الله على ثلاث مسائل:
1- حكم التصوير.
2- اقتناء الصور.
3- النظر إلى الصور. 


وحاصل كلامه في حكم التصوير أنه يختلف باختلاف المصوَّر، واختلافِ الوسيلة في التصوير، وعلى هذا فالتصوير باعتبار حكمه عند الشيخ ثلاثة أنواع: 
1- تصوير مباح على الصحيح، وهو تصويـر الجمادات والنباتات.
2- تصوير محرم، وهو تصوير ذوات الأرواح باليد.
3- تصوير مختلف فيه، وهو تصوير ذوات الأرواح بالكاميرا. 


والشيخ رحمه الله في الأغلب من ظاهر كلامه يختار جواز هذا النوع ما لم يُتَوَصَل به إلى ما هو محرم فيحرم، واحتج الشيخ لما ذهب إليه:
أولاً: بأن التصوير بالكاميرا ليس هو من فعل المكلف، فلا يكون تصويرا.
ثانياً: أن التصوير الذي بالكاميرا ليس فيه مضاهاة لخلق الله، بل هو نقل للصورة التي خلقها الله بواسطة الآلة، وليس للإنسان في هذا فعل إلا توجيه الآلة وتحريكها، فنقل الصورة لا يتوقف على خبرة المحرك بالآلة ومعرفته بالرسم، وأيَّد رحمه الله ذلك بمَثَل، وهو أن تصوير الخط كما في الصكوك والوثائق ما هو إلا نقلٌ لخط الكاتب، وليس خطاً لمن نقله بالآلة، فيقال: هذا خط فلان الذي هو كاتب الأصل.
هذا حاصل ما احتج به الشيخ رحمه الله، وهو مسبوق إلى هذا، وما سمَّـاه الشيخ نقلاً للصورة هو ما سمَّاه غيره من المجيزين للتصوير بحبس الظل، ويسمون التصوير بالكاميرا التصوير الضوئي.
والجواب عن الأول -وهو أن التصوير بالكاميرا ليس تصويراً لأن ذلك ليس من فعل المكلف- أن يقال: هذا غير مُسَلَّـم، فإنه تصوير لغةً وعرفاً، فإنه يقال للآلة: آلة التصوير، ولمُشغِّلها: المُصور، ولفعله: التصوير، وللحاصل بها: صورة، وهذا التصوير من فعل المكلف ولكن بالوسيلة، وهو من فعل المكلَّف، ولكن بالوسيلة الحديثة ((الكاميرا ))، ومما يدل على أنه من فعل المكلَّف أن له أحكاماً، فقد يكون مباحاً وقد يكون حراماً كما تقدم.
ويجاب عن الثاني -وهو أن التصوير بالكاميرا ليس فيه مضاهاة لخلق الله تعالـى...إلخ- بأن ذلك ممنوع؛ فالمضاهاة مقصودة للمصور وحاصلة.
وتسمية ذلك (( نقلاً )) تغيير لفظٍ لا يغير من الحقيقة شيئاً، فلا يؤثر في الحكم.
والصورة التي خلقها الله لا تنتقل عن محلها، فإنها لو انتقلت لخلا محلُّها، ومعلوم أن الصورة عَرَض لا يقوم بنفسه، فلا يوصف بالانتقال، بل الزوال، فالصورة الحاصلة بالكاميرا تضاهي الصورة القائمة بالمصوَّر وليست إياها، ولهذا يتصرف المصوِّر في الصورة بالتصغير والتكبير والتحسين والتقبيح. ولو كانت الصورة محضَ نقل لما أمكن التصرف فيها. فتبيَّن أن التصوير بالكاميرا تصويرٌ حقيقةً، لا نقلٌ للصورة التي خلقها الله، لأن ذلك متعذر. ولتصرف المصور في الصورة الحاصلة بالآلة.
وأما صورة الخط فلا يقال فيها: إن هذا خط فلان، بل صورة خطه، ولهذا يفرق بين الأصل والصورة، فيقال في الوثيقة: هذا أصل وهذا صورة، ولا يُعوَّل في الإثبات على الصورة في الكثير من الأمور المهمة، بل لابُد من إحضار الأصل. والله أعلم.
وأما المسألة الثانية، وهي حكم اقتناء الصور، فقد ذهب الشيخ رحمه الله إلى تحريم اقتنائها للذكرى، وتحريم تعليقها، وقد أشار في ذلك إلى دلالة السنة على تحريم اتخاذها واقتنائها في غير ما يُمتهن. (ج 12 ص 325)
والسنة التي أشار إليها مثل حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها في قصة القرام التي سترت به سَهْوة لها، أي فُرْجة، وكان فيه تصاوير، فلما رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هتكه وتَلَوَّن وجهه، وقال: "إن أشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة الذين يضاهون بخلق الله" قالت عائشة: فجعلناه وسادة أو وسادتين. متفق عليه. وكذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن أصحاب هذه الصور يوم القيامة يعذبون، فيقال لهم: أحيوا ما خلقتم" ثم قال: "إن البيت الذي فيه الصور لا تدخله الملائكة" متفق عليه. 
وقد استوفى الشيخ رحمه الله ذكر الأدلة على حكم اقتناء الصور في الجواب المُطول المفصل الوارد في ج12 في الصفحات من 311 إلى 317 .
وسواء عنده أكانت الصورة كاملة أم غير كاملة إذا كان الرأس موجوداً لحديث أن جبريل عليـه السلام لما امتنع من دخول بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لوجود التمثال الذي بالباب، أمر أن يُقطع رأس التمثال حتى يكون كهيئة الشجرة، ونقل الشيخ رحمه الله عن الإمام أحمد قوله: "الصورة الرأس" ومثله عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه. 
وأكد الشيخ أنه لا يزول حكم الصورة حتى يُبان الرأس إبانةً تامةً، وكأنه يشير إلى ما يفعله المحتالون على تحليل الحرام من تصوير الجسم وتصوير الرأس فوقه مع الفصل بينهما بخط، وقد نص رحمه الله على جواز اقتناء الصورة أو ما فيه صورة مما تدعو إليها الحاجة أو الضرورة، كالصورة لإثبات الشخصية، والصور التي في النقود.
وبين رحمه الله أن ما يحرم اقتناؤه من الصور يتفاوت حكمه باعتبار مقصود مقتنيها، وباعتبار المصوَّر، كاقتناء صور العظماء وصور النساء، ولا سيما مع تعليقها أغلظ تحريماً من غيرها لما يتضمنه ذلك من المفاسد. وقد أجاد وأفاد رحمه الله في مسألة اقتناء الصور هذه، وإن كان تصويرها بالكاميرا. 
ولكن هذا يُضعف ما ذهب إليه من جواز تصوير ذوات الأرواح بالكاميرا. فإن القول بجواز التصوير بالكاميرا مع تحريم اقتناء الصورة فيه نوع تناقض. مما يدل على أن قوله بجواز التصوير ليس هو فيه على طمأنينة. 
ويؤيد ذلك أنه نص في جوابـه المفصل المشار إليه على أن التصوير بالكاميرا من المتشابهات، حيث قال بعد ذكر الخلاف: "والاحتياط الامتناع من ذلك، لأنه من المتشابهات، ومن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لـدينه وعرضه". (ج12/312) 
وبناءً على ما تقدم يتبين أنه لا يصح إطلاق نسبة القول بجواز التصوير بالكاميرا إلى الشيخ، فإما أن يقال: (عنه في ذلك روايتان)، أو يقال: (إن قوله بالجواز لم يكن مطمئناً إليه وإن احتج له ببعض الشبهات العقلية، فقد ذكر القولين وحجج الفريقين، ومال في أغلب أجوبته إلى القول بالجواز).
وقد اشتهر عنه القول بالجواز، وأخذ بذلك كثير من طلاب العلم وغيرهم تقليدا، كما تعلق به أصحاب الأهواء الذين لا يأخذون من أهل العلم إلا ما يوافق أهواءهم، فعمت البلوى بهذا التصوير واستباحه أكثر الناس؛ جهلاً وتقليداً وهوى، وهذا كله لا يضر الشيخ، فهو علامة مجتهد متحر ٍللحق، فأمره دائر بين الأجر والأجرين، إن شاء الله. فإن المجتهد إن أصاب فله أجران، وإن أخطأ فله أجر واحد.
والمقلدون للشيخ لم يمعنوا النظر في سائر أجوبته، لذلك لم يعرفوا حقيقة مذهبه في هذه المسألة.
وأما أصحاب الأهواء فلا يعنيهم التحقق من مذهب العالم وفتواه، بل يكفيهم أن يظفروا منه بما يوافق مرادهم ويصلح للتشبث به لترويح باطلهم.
وفي كلام العلماء ما يُعد من المتشابه الذي يجب رده إلى الواضح من كلامهم، وسبيل أهل الزيغ اتباع المتشابه من كل كلام، كما قال تعالى: {فَأما الّذين فِي قُلُوبهمْ زيْغ فَيَتّبعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاءَ الفِتْنَةِ وَابْتغاءَ تَأوِيلِه} [آل عمران:7] وهذا منشأ ضلال فرق الضلال من هذه الأمة، فنعوذ بالله من سبيل الغي والضلال. 
وخلاصة القول أن المبيحين للتصوير بالكاميرا أو التصوير الضوئي أصناف: 
1- علماء مجتهدون في معرفة الحق بريئون من الهوى، فهم في التصوير متأولون، وهذا الصنف قليل.
2- علماء مجتهدون متأثرون في اجتهادهم بضغط الواقع وشيء من الهوى.
3- مقلدون بحسن نية.
4- مقلدون مع شهوة وهوى، وهؤلاء يكثرون في المنتسبين إلى العلم والدين.
5- متبعون لأهوائهم لا يعنيهم أن يكون التصوير حراماً أو حلالاً، لكنهم يدفعون بالشبهات وبالخلاف من أنكر عليهم، والله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون، فالناس في هذا المقام كما قال الله تعالى: {هُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ وَالله ُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُون} [آل عمران:163].
وأما المسألة الثالثة، وهي حكم النظر إلى الصحف والمجلات والتلفاز فقد فصّل فيه الشيخ من جهة نوع المصوَّر ومن جهة أثر النظر: 
فعنده أن الصورة إذا كانت لحيوانات، أي لغير آدمي جاز النظر إليها، لكن لا يجوز اقتناء الصحف من أجلها وإن كانت لآدمي ففيه تفصيل، وهذا نص كلامه: 
"وإن كانت صور آدمي، فإن كان يشاهدها تلذذاً أو استمتاعاً بالنظر فهو حرام، وإن كان غير تلذذ ولا استمتاع، ولا يتحرك قلبه ولا شهوته بذلك، فإن كان ممن يحل النظر، كنظر الرجل إلى الرجل، ونظر المرأة إلى المرأة أو إلى الرجل أيضاً، على القول الراجح فلا بأس به، لكن لا يقتنيه من أجل هذه الصور"
وهذا تفصيل حسن لا إشكال فيه، ولكنه رحمه الله قال بعد ذلك: (( وإن كان ممن لا يحل له النظر إليه، كنظر الرجل إلى المرأة الأجنبية فهذا موضوع شك وتردد )). (ج 12/326)
وقد ذكر بعد ذلك منشأ هذا الشك والتردد عنده وهو أمران: 
الأول: تردده في دلالة حديث "لا تباشر المرأةُ المرأةَ فتنعتها لزوجها حتى كأنه ينظر إليـها" هل النهي عن نعت صورتها الظاهرة كمحاسن وجهها، أو النهي عن نعت ما تحت الثياب من العورة؟
والشيخ يميل إلى الاحتمال الثاني، من أجل لفظ المباشرة ومن أجل زيادة النسائي في الحديث ولفظه: "لا تباشر المرأةُ المرأةَ في الثوب الواحد".
فيقال: هب أن المراد من الحديث المعنى الثاني، فتحريم النظر إلى المرأة الأجنبية لا يتوقف على دلالة هذا الحديث، فقد جاء في الكتاب والسنة ما يدل على تحريم النظر إلى المرأة الأجنبية، قال تعالى: {قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم} [المؤمنون:30] وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تتبع النظرة النظرة، فإن لك الأولى وليست لك الآخرة) رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره عن علي رضي الله عنه، وهو صحيح بمجموع طرقه. وفي صحيح مسلم عن جرير بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه قال: سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نظر الفجاءة فأمرني أن أصرف بصري.
الأمر الثاني -مما أوجب التردد في تحريم النظر إلى صورة المرأة الأجنبية بغير شهوة- : ما ذكره من الفرق العظيم في التأثير بين الحقيقة والصورة.
فيقال: أولاً: هذا لا يُسلم على الإطلاق، فقد تكون الصورة أعظم تأثيراً لما يجري فيها من التحسين والتلوين، والعناية في تحديد مواضع الفتنة.
وثانياً: دعوى الفرق في التأثير بين الحقيقة والصورة -وإن سُلِّم في الجملة- فإنه يرد على ما قرره رحمه الله في الاحتجاج لجواز التصوير بالكاميرا، حيث ذكر أن التصوير بالكاميرا نقلٌ للصورة التي خلقها الله، وهذا يقتضي أن تكون الصورة كالحقيقة في التأثير.
نعم؛ إذا كانت المرأة الأجنبية حاضرة يُطمع في الوصول إليها، فهي من هذه الجهة أعظم تأثيراً على الناظر من الصورة.
وبهذا يتبين أن النظر إلى صورة المرأة الأجنبية كالنظر إلى المرأة الأجنبية في التأثير والتحريم، وإن وُجد تفاوت بينها، فما كان أعظم تأثيراً كان النظر إليه أشد تحريـما.
هذا كله في النظر إلى المرأة الأجنبية أو صورتها بغير شهوة، أما إذا كان بشهوة فقد تقدم نص الشيخ على التحريم مطلقاً. 
وذكر رحمه الله في هذا المقام شيئاً من الفرق في النظر إلى صورة المرأة الأجنبية بين المعينة وغير المعينة فإن كان النظر بشهوة وتلذذ فهو حرام، وإن كان بغير شهوة؛ فإن كانت الصورة لامرأة معينة، فالقول بتحريم النظر حينئذ قال فيه الشيخ: ((فيه نظر)) جزء 12 ص 327 وإن كانت الصورة لغير معينة وبغير شهوة، ولا يخشى أن تجر إلى محظور شرعي، فالنظر في هذه الحال جائز. وهذا التفصيل من الشيخ رحمه الله لم يذكر عليه دليلا.
وحاصل ما تقدم أن رأي الشيخ في حكم التصوير بالكاميرا ليس مستقراً ولا محرراً، وإن كان الغالب على كلامه ظاهرُه القول بالجواز، وما ذكره من الأدلة على ذلك ضعيفة ومنقوضة كما تقدم، وكذلك ما ذكره من التفصيل في مسألة النظر إلى صور الآدميين فيه ما لا يتجه، كالفرق في النظر إلى صور المرأة الأجنبية بين المعينة وغير المعينة.
وكذلك تردده في حكم نظر الرجل إلى صورة المرأة الأجنبية بناءً على الفرق في تأثير النظر بين الحقيقة والصورة.
وهذا التفصيل وهذا التردد يمكن أن يكون شبهة لأصحاب الأهواء والشّهوات، من مطالعي الصّحف والشّاشات بإطلاق أبصارهم فيما يُعرض ويُنشر.
وإذا كان معظم ما ينشر ويعرض من صور النساء يقصد منه الإغراء وجذب الأنظار وإشباع الشهوات، والدعاية إلى ترويج الصور والمجلات والمبيعات.
فلا متمسك لأهل الباطل في كلام الشيخ رحمه الله. فإن النظر إلى ما يُعرض وينشر في وسائل الإعلام من صور النساء الفاتنات لإمتاع القراء والمشاهدين كله حرام عند الشيخ. 
وأما ما قرره الشيخ في مسألة اقتناء الصور فهو واضح بيّن لا إشكال فيه.
والذي أراه صواباً هو تحريم التصوير بالكاميرا، وأنه داخل في عموم أدلة تحريم التصوير، وتحريم اقتناء الصور، وتحريم النظر إلى صور ما يحرم النظر إليه من الرجال والنساء، وأن الصورة كالحقيقة في ذلك،
ويحسُن هنا ذكر جملة من الأحاديث الوردة في حكم التصوير: 
فعن أبي هـريرة رضـي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (قال الله تعالى: ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق كخلقي، فليخلقوا ذرة، أو ليخلقوا حبة، أو ليخلقوا شعيرة) متفق عليه، 
وفي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة الذين يضاهئون بخلق الله). 
ولهما عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كل مصور في النار، يجعل له بكل صورة صورها نفس يعذب بها في جهنم). 
ولهما عنه مرفوعاً: (من صور صورة في الدنيا كُلِّف أن ينفخ فيها الروح وليس بنافخ).
وفي صحيح البخاري عن أبي جحيفة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لَعَن المصورين).
والأحاديث الدالة على تحريم تصوير ذوات الأرواح وأنه من كبائر الذنوب وتحريم اقتناء الصور كثيرة مشهورة محفوظة في دواوين السنة.
وإذا كان من المعلوم بالضرورة أن شريعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عامة وباقية إلى قيام الساعة، لعموم رسالته وختم النبوة به صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأحكام شريعته وخصوصها لا تختص بزمانه بل هي دائمة إلى أن يأتي أمر الله تبارك وتعالى، ولا تزال طائفة من هذه الأمة على الحق ظاهرين لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم حتى تقوم الساعة، فنصوص تحريم التصوير شاملة لكل تصوير بأي وسيلة، مما كان في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم أو يكون بعده، والله الذي أنزل هذه الشريعة يعلم ما سيحدث من وسائل التصوير، فيجب تحكيم نصوص الكتاب والسنة وإعمال عُموماتها وإطلاقاتها، ما لم يثبت ما يوجب التخصيص أو التقييد، كما يجب التحاكم إليها عند التنازع كما قال تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله و الرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا} [النساء:59].
وبعد؛ فعلـى الجميع أن يتقوا الله ويلتمسوا رضاه، ويجتنبوا ما حرم عليهم وما يقرب إلى الحرام من المشتبهات.
هذا ونسأل الله أن يلهمنا الصواب، ويهدينا سبيل الرشد في القول والعمل. والله أعلم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمـعين.


أملاه
عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك
الأستاذ (سابقا) بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود
غرة رجب 1428 
المصدر: موقع الشيح عبدالرحمن بن صالح البراك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://dorar.net/article/80
http://albarrak.islamlight.net/index...=view&id=21554
https://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/37955/%D9%85%D9%88%D9%82%D9%81-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%84%D8%A7  %D9%85%D8%A9-%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D9%86-%D8%B9%D8%AB%D9%8A%D9%85%D9%8A  %D9%86-%D9%85%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%B5%D9%88  %D9%8A%D8%B1

----------

